# Break-In



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

I just received my Outlet Special PB12-NSD Sub & was wondering is there a Break-In period needed? Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most subs will sound smoother and simply have more output after a couple months of normal use.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Like he said most speaker will sound better after break-in. There frequency response will usually lower a little bit too after being broken in (can be seen when doing Audyssey auto calibration on new speaker vs broken-in).

Some people that build DIY subwoofer will sometime break-in the subwoofer by playing low frequency tone (below 20hz so you can't hear them) at low volume, barely just enough so that the subwoofer cone move a good bit without exceeding xmax and also low enough so that it don't get hot at all. This is usually done with the speaker free air and for a period of anywhere between 10 hours to 48 hours (what I've read at different place).

This is by no mean required it just accelerate the process. You can just wait while using normally your speaker and by the time you've reach 100 hour of use on your speaker they should be well broken-in.


----------

